# When your toddler gets a scratch, does the scar look worse than it will be?



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

What I mean is that does toddler skin show a "scar" more easily, since it is delicate?

DS age 2 got an abrasion on his cheek about a month and a half ago and still the scar from it is very visible....it bled, we cleaned it, it scabbed a bit, then came off, but now looks permanent. It was an abrasion for sure, but didn't look very serious at the time...


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

My DS has had a few dark, permanent looking scars. FWIW they have all faded within a few months.

Like me he is very fair skinned so scars and other skin issues (bruises, scrapes, etc) look way worse than they are. I have the same issue.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

When my son was 9 months old and 18 months old, he had injuries that required stitches (put his teeth through his mouth when his sister hit him in the head with a Coke bottle







and then in the eye when his sister swung the teeter totter at him














).

He's 9 years old now, and I can't see ANY trace of a scar on him at all.

OTOH, he had stitches in his cheek 2 years ago (his sister karate kicked him into my mom's birdbath) and it's a nasty scar.

*sigh*

*We tell him that chicks dig scars...but he says he doesn't WANT chicks to dig him.







*


----------



## LindyLou (May 4, 2004)

Lily had a tumor removed from her neck when she was just over a year old. The scar is still very visible and puckered. Her surgeon says the scar looks perfect and he expects it to disappear completely because she is so young. I guess I will take his word for it.


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

DS had stitches about a year ago. The ER doc told us it would take up to 6 months for the scar to fade. He really emphasized ensuring that we put sunscreen on his face, especially where the stitches had been, since that would prevent the scar from appearing worse when he got older.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

my ds had stitches about a month ago on his upper lip/cheek (he fell on the corner of blanket chest and it made a Y-shaped puncture). The plastic surgeon who sewed him up assured us that as nasty as it looked, there shouldn't be any permenant scarring. He has another check-up today with the plastic surgeon to see how it's healing...and it really does look great. You can see the thin line, and the tissue underneath is a bit thick, but I can see how in a year or so it could just be entirely invisible


----------

